# Halfpriceaudio = Ikesound?



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so long story short I bought some carpet for my install from Ikesound on ebay and then bought some Stinger carpet adhesive from halpriceaudio on ebay. Just out of luck I paid for the Ikesound item first and all the items appeared under one bill from Ikesound. In my opinion I have browsed both websites because they have websites + ebay accounts and to me it seems Ikes has cheaper prices but Halfpriceaudio has more of a selection..


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I've purchased several things from IkeSound and most were on the way to being discontinued so it makes perfect sense to me.

The more websites you have as an online retailer the more exposure you have.


----------



## dvsntt (Nov 17, 2009)

I had not heard of either retailer before. I need something to match my BMW carpet in the trunk.


----------

